# Substituting hydrosol for water content



## mortimer77 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a question. We have began distilling essential oils that we will be using in our soap. We really don't know what to do with the hydrosol; however, I was wondering if anyone ever tried substituting hydrosol for water content when using the same essential oil in the soap. I apologize if this has already been addressed but I found nothing with two searches. Thanks for your advice.

mortimer


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 16, 2014)

Use google and do this search or something like it: hydrosol site:soapmakingforum.com

Two results from 447 hits:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=31153
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=29972


----------



## lsg (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't use hydrosols for soap, but they are wonderful in lotions, shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 17, 2014)

I have found you can retain most of the scent if you hp with only half the water needed and add the hydrosol after the cook. Worked especially well for me with rose. I still have beautiful natural true rose scent 6 months later.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh my, it sounds so wonderful to use your own EOs and hydrosols.  You get a lot more hydrosol than EO, right? I don't see any reason _not _to use some in soap, providing you have plenty to go around.  For those of us who have to buy it, it is too precious to use that way.  But I'd certainly try it in soap if cost wasn't an issue.  

The advice to use it in leave on products is good though, and that'd be where I'd go next. Soap Queen just came out with a new video on how to make lotions - check it out, and sub the water with your hydrosol right after you finish -- and post pics of -- that soap!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGOyGbPmtLw&list=UUStN08hkQ1321WVdFqWD2-w[/ame]


----------



## mortimer77 (Aug 17, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Oh my, it sounds so wonderful to use your own EOs and hydrosols.  You get a lot more hydrosol than EO, right? I don't see any reason _not _to use some in soap, providing you have plenty to go around.  For those of us who have to buy it, it is too precious to use that way.  But I'd certainly try it in soap if cost wasn't an issue.
> 
> The advice to use it in leave on products is good though, and that'd be where I'd go next. Soap Queen just came out with a new video on how to make lotions - check it out, and sub the water with your hydrosol right after you finish -- and post pics of -- that soap!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGOyGbPmtLw&list=UUStN08hkQ1321WVdFqWD2-w


Thanks for the advice from everyone. Just curious, what do you use hydrosols for? We have been dumping ours until I came up with the idea to sub it out for water. BTW, another member said it worked but you should freeze it first to create more stability.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

I use rose and lavender water in a toner spray. I love it.


----------



## mortimer77 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a quart of grapefruit hydrosol and poured the 1-2cc eo into the hydrol bc it was such a small amount. What would a good use for it be?


----------

